# Integrating Paypal with PHP



## RegCom (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello all:

I have an urgent problem. I need to integrate Paypal into my PHP as easy as it can. Here is the gist of it.

A user will enter his/her information (registering) then click submit

Then I want php to kick this information to paypal where he/she will pay a fixed amount

After paying I want the user to be sent to a thank you page back on my site

I hope this was clear.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you checked out the paypal website? Sounds pretty easy to setup. 

Every time I have used a site with paypal express it's been a very easy process by just logging into paypal through the website and giving the ok to charge me.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_additional-payment-overview-outside

Check out the link above which runs through the steps of getting it setup. I would think paypal would have a good how to walk through for this.

Hope this helps.


----------

